# A new home for my stash!



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

So, since joining this fine site almost 2 months ago, my 40 or 50ct humi has gone from holding 8-10 smokes at most, to this:










It's served me well, but it's definitely become time to upgrade. So, fearing temptation to really fill up a cooler, I instead chose to go with a slightly larger humi from cheaphumidors. Here's my stash in it's new home:




























So, now my smokes have a little room to breathe. I've got a bit of room to grow into, and the old humi is completely empty. Now, to fight off the temptation to fill it all back up again immediately...


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow the Toscana is looking real nice !


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice man. Love the accessory drawer.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Looking at doing something similar myself


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Very sharp humidor. Nice buy. I like the stash as well. The Olivia G's and CAO America's are next on my list to try when I get the chance. Enjoy!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice, keep up the good work:smoke2:.


----------



## Justy P (Dec 9, 2009)

That's a pretty sharp looking humi. Congrats!


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. The accessory drawer is definitely a cool touch - that's what sold lemon the Toscana. I was looking at one other one in CI that had a pair of acc drawers and three times the capacity, but I figured that capacity woulda been way too much temptation. Especially considering I usually only smoke 2-4 sticks in a given week, it'd be silly of me to keep a couple hundred on hand.

Right?



No, seriously... Right?


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

StratSlinger said:


> Thanks guys. The accessory drawer is definitely a cool touch - that's what sold lemon the Toscana. I was looking at one other one in CI that had a pair of acc drawers and three times the capacity, but I figured that capacity woulda been way too much temptation. Especially considering I usually only smoke 2-4 sticks in a given week, it'd be silly of me to keep a couple hundred on hand.
> 
> Right?
> 
> No, seriously... Right?


enjoy the slippery slope :laugh:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, my mouth is watering...MMMMMMMMMM CIGARS. I bought the 30 count traveldor, (I am currently in Iraq) thinking it would be big enough. I have already taken out the foam dividers and it's still too small. I think I need to get another, but am afraid it will fill up too soon as well.


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ha ha you haventgot a hope ! I only smoke 2 a week in the summerand if I'm lucky 1 a month In the winter. Being member on several of theseforums hawked me astray to the tune of 400 sticks and it's still going ! Your doomed, doomed I tell ya !!!!!!!

Nice humi by the way


----------



## NorCal Einstein (Aug 17, 2010)

I started at cheaphumidors years ago, and now I'm looking to get back in with a 28 bottle cooler! Hopefully you'll be drawn to the same soon..hahah

Your 2 humidors look great though!


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool buy! What's in the white tube?


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

J0eybb said:


> Cool buy! What's in the white tube?


The one with shuckins written on it?

You'll live to regret that question


----------



## ChappyJack (Aug 21, 2010)

Wish I could see your pictures, but they are blocked from coming through. Went with the Havana Footlocker form CH...and had to improve the seal. Have lots of troops I'm trying to keep supplied, so the large capacity works for me.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Some sweet smokes in there, nice :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ChappyJack said:


> Wish I could see your pictures, but they are blocked from coming through. Went with the Havana Footlocker form CH...and had to improve the seal. Have lots of troops I'm trying to keep supplied, so the large capacity works for me.


Dude check your profile, I left you a message!!

Thanks


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I remember buying humi's thinking well now I won't ever need another humi. I have 7.

Just give in and buy a cooler. It's only a matter of time. Oh and get some beads and lose the gel. You will LOVE the beads!!!!


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

looking good. i also like your choice in sticks.


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Gotta admit, most of the singles anyway were more thanks to the taste and generosity of Jenady and Shuckins bombing me and Jeff3c's leg of a noob PIF. I probably would have gotten to most of them sooner or later - but those three guys were awesome about making that way sooner!


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

PoohBore said:


> The one with shuckins written on it?
> 
> You'll live to regret that question


That's not funny.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

nice setup, i really like the accessories drawer.


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

J0eybb said:


> That's not funny.


have a read in the bomb thread and you'll realise who he is and what he does for fun. Then you'll see why its funny,he has a way of devastating mail boxes with cigar bombs.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

ah, the requisite "shuckins" tube we all have come to love and loathe


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

skiswitch6 said:


> Very sharp humidor. Nice buy. I like the stash as well. The Olivia G's and CAO America's are next on my list to try when I get the chance. Enjoy!


the CAO Americas are an awesome smoke


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice setup there... and a big thumbs up on that stash..

rb


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

StratSlinger said:


> So, now my smokes have a little room to breathe. I've got a bit of room to grow into, and the old humi is completely empty. Now, to fight off the temptation to fill it all back up again immediately...


I am going through the exact same thing.. got the new humi looking good and holding the sticks just like it is supposed to.. now the old humi is just sitting there lonely and seasoned.

I have come up w/ a conclusion... keeping an eye on the devil site and going to fill it w/ Churchill golf cigars...

SORTED

rb


----------

